# What is a good program better than Speedfan?



## smokinbonz

I know its not what your looking for but IMO speedfan totally sucks. I finally broke down and got a sunbeam rheobus 4 ch fan controller. I couldnt be happier, then ad the price which is like 12.99 or something . If you decide against software for one of the many reasons I recommend it. Good Luck !


----------



## Choggs396

Are you looking for a better temp monitoring program or something to control fan speeds (or both)?


----------



## ElmRoach37

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choggs396* 
Are you looking for a better temp monitoring program or something to control fan speeds (or both)?

A better temp monatering Program. I think speedfan sucks!!!!!!!! IMO


----------



## Hob

anyone have a recommendation on temperature monitoring software. For basic information with maximum capture CPUID Hardware Monitor is great. Looking for something that is like this but can log data also.

Thanks


----------



## Fyrestorm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hob* 
anyone have a recommendation on temperature monitoring software. For basic information with maximum capture CPUID Hardware Monitor is great. Looking for something that is like this but can log data also.

Thanks

Second. speedfan said i had a -2c degree temp in my case. and a 41deg core 3 (yeah uhh, DUAL CORE RIG ! stupid program...) plus all the voltages were blown out. [email protected] 3.97v? yeah. dont think so.

go hmonitor.


----------



## crazcookye

Coretemp works well with 65nm processors, while RealTemp works well with 45nm processors.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fyrestorm* 
Second. speedfan said i had a -2c degree temp in my case. and a 41deg core 3 (yeah uhh, DUAL CORE RIG ! stupid program...) plus all the voltages were blown out. [email protected] 3.97v? yeah. dont think so.

go hmonitor.

core 3 maybe your gfx card?

@OP: if you take the time to set it up properly speedfan is not that bad


----------



## a7m1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hob* 
anyone have a recommendation on temperature monitoring software. For basic information with maximum capture CPUID Hardware Monitor is great. Looking for something that is like this but can log data also.

Thanks









support single , multiple cores
support hdd , gfx card monitoring
also nb temp and voltage reading
last ver
www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php
good luck


----------



## JoeLittle

Old thread -- but the best program out there is missing: Argus Monitor (get it at: http://www.argusmonitor.com ). You should give it a try -- apart from being the best tool to monitor the HDD temperature (and the other SMART attributes as well) it can also monitor temperatures of CPU and GPU, can set the GPU fan speed (I tried it with my HD5xxx card), can show if the Turbo Boost is working, can monitor the speed of the system fans, ...

And it looks much nicer than SpeedFan


----------

